# Osaka a request r.e. getting some tickets



## yorkiebarkid (May 4, 2013)

Hi All

Sorry to barge in but I'm stuck on this one.

A couple of us are heading over to Japan in July and are looking to get to Osaka for the game they're playing against Manchester United on the 26th July.

United as usual are not being very helpful and the game has sold out on the official ticket seller page pia.co.jp

Are any of you lads able to point me in the right direction of a decent ticket selling board in Japan to get a couple for this game?

If you can help it would be appreciated

Cheers


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

I assume you mean a site that's not entirely in Japanese. I've used a couple online ticket sites for Yomiuri Giants tickets for there's no English on either site so I assume that won't help you. If that's not the case, let me know and I'll try to dig up the URL.


----------



## yorkiebarkid (May 4, 2013)

Hi larabell

Thanks for getting back to me

Two be honest my request is two fold

1. Can anyone point me in the direction of a reliable non offical ticket selling site which may be able to help in Japan (which I can understand)

or

2. Failing that, can anybody on here who is "on the ground" in Japan help?

Thanks


----------

